# ISO Extra Good Greek Salad Dressing



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 19, 2007)

ISO a extra good Greek salad dressing with greek herbs and feta cheese
and evoo  Many thanks in advance


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 19, 2007)

A simple Greek salad, is using tomatoes and cucumbers. Cut the tomatoes into wedges and peel half of the cucumber you're using so one half is peeled, the other half isn't. Mix some EVOO and vinegars together with some red wine then some feta cheese. S&P if needed. It's simple and rather crude but it works for yourself and others as long as you're not going for something fancy.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 20, 2007)

I couldn't find any Greek dressing recipes posted on our site, but a Google search for Greek Dressing Recipes came up with a lot.


----------



## gourmande (Aug 26, 2007)

Whenever I make a Greek salad I dress it very simply: Greek olive oil, fresh lemon juice, dried Greek oregano and S&P

What _constitutes_ a Greek salad is highly disputed as I have learned  
but mine consists of tomato, cucumber, green pepper (if I think of it), red onion, Kalamata olives and Feta cheese ... dressed as noted above.


G


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 29, 2007)

My standard Greek Salad consists of:

torn iceberg and romaine or just romaine
red onion slices
celery
cucumber
green pepper
tomatoes
kalamata olives
feta cheese
sometimes, sometimes not, cubed beets or sliced beets

Dressing, in a food processor, consists of:

lemon juice
olive oil
salt/pepper
oregano
a couple or 3 tablespoons of egg beaters
feta cheese
celery

Basically, I put the key components, minus the olives, in the dressing.  Start out with the "toughest" stuff first then add the feta at the end.  That's just the way I like it.  The egg just acts as a vehicle for the dressing just as it does in a Caesar Salad dressing.


----------



## gourmande (Aug 29, 2007)

Kitchenelf... no tomatoes?  Interesting... 

As for the beets, many restaurants in this area include beets in their Greek salads as well (fine with me - I LOVE beets), though one restaurant calls it a Macedonian salad... Hey, a salad by any other name is ... a salad


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 29, 2007)

gourmande said:


> Kitchenelf... no tomatoes?  Interesting...



You musta' missed 'em - they're there  Ignore that thing that says "edited"


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks all for your help with the Greek salad dressing they were all very good and I have tried 3 of the suggestions verygood!!!!! Thanks again Dave


----------

